# Old Dewalt 1751 Radial Arm Saw manual.



## Whistler (23 Aug 2012)

Hi 

I have recently acquired an old Dewalt 1751 Radial Arm Saw, but don't have the manual, specifically the set instructions. Having had no luck searching the net, I was wondering if anyone knew where I could find a copy, thanks.


----------



## doorframe (23 Aug 2012)

Hi Whistler.

Have a gander here...

http://www.drosera.f2s.com/RAS/DeWalt_Powershop_Handbook.pdf

Roy


----------



## Whistler (23 Aug 2012)

Hi Roy

Just what I was looking for, although I think the section on the tea making attachment is missing!! 

Many thanks.


----------



## misterfish (24 Aug 2012)

As far as I can tell the 1751 is a long arm version of the 1251. Roy has linked to my copy of the 'additional' manual that came with my machine which gives a lot of useful and detailed info. The actual 'standard' manual is much smaller but you may be interested in it http://www.drosera.f2s.com/RAS/DW1251.pdf though it only mentions 1251/1501/1503.

Misterfish


----------



## doorframe (24 Aug 2012)

Whistler":1uvjql0o said:


> I think the section on the tea making attachment is missing!!



:lol: Strange that MisterFish didn't share that bit :lol: 

Roy


----------



## misterfish (25 Aug 2012)

doorframe":398k28tn said:


> Whistler":398k28tn said:
> 
> 
> > I think the section on the tea making attachment is missing!!
> ...



I think it's a health and safety issue - being a US product there is an inability to engineer a decent British cup of tea and rather than allow production of a poor tea substitute with its obvious effect on the uniquely British way of life, a 240v/50Hz version could not be safely engineered. Of course there is the widely avaiable RecWadRite aftermarket add-on that gives full control of all tea parameters along with its biscuit dunking option :lol: 

Misterfish


----------



## Robert Miller (28 Apr 2020)

Hi Guys, I am viewing a Dewalt 1751 radial arm saw later in the week, looks in good condition but will confirm when testing, anyone have an idea on what a used saw is worth? thanks Rob


----------



## Sideways (28 Apr 2020)

There's a bigger, heavier, more accurate, altogether better Wadkin RAS on ebay last time I looked for £300 something ....


----------



## timber (29 Apr 2020)

Robert Miller":24eg6nez said:


> Hi Guys, I am viewing a Dewalt 1751 radial arm saw later in the week, looks in good condition but will confirm when testing, anyone have an idea on what a used saw is worth? thanks Rob


Hi Robert
I am giving up woodworking and have a Dewalt Radial Arm saw for sale £250.00 It is in very good condition I Live just north of Bedford
Richard


----------



## Robert Miller (1 May 2020)

Thanks Richard, i viewed a dewalt 1751 yesterday and purchased for £ 300 including 3 spare blade, Cheers Rob


----------

